# The Answer is Atlanta?



## GM3 (May 5, 2005)

Chad Ford Thinks so.

http://insider.espn.go.com/espn/blog/index?name=ford_chad#2006051700



> Here's yet another reason to panic, Hawks fans -- GM Billy Knight is thinking swingman again in this year's draft. Here's the good news, Hawks fans -- Knight may be thinking Allen Iverson could help fix their backcourt problems this summer.
> 
> Here's what Knight told the Atlanta Journal-Constitution last week:
> 
> ...


Its an Insider article, if you dont have it PM and ill send it to you.


----------



## Mattjb34 (May 10, 2005)

Later in the article it says that the Hawks might be willing to offer Al Harrington and Josh Childress or their first round pick. If they would offer Harrington and the 4th pick in the draft I would do the deal in a second. Sure this draft class is weak but two first rounders would help start a rebuilding process.


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

No deal unless it involves either Josh Smith or Williams. Harrington isnt that great IMO


----------



## The Effin One (Jul 22, 2005)

this is the best deal i've seen yet, but we could get much better for the Hawks considering the caliber of the player.

actually, we shouldn't even consider moving him, considering the caliber of the player.


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

I agree but I wouldnt mind parting with AI, If it brought us a high draft pick and Josh Smith/Marvin Williams


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

I'd also be willing to take Joe Johnson.

Harrington? No thanks. He's not a bad player, but we're not winning anything by getting him.


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

Coatesvillain said:


> I'd also be willing to take Joe Johnson.
> 
> Harrington? No thanks. He's not a bad player, but we're not winning anything by getting him.


 Same here, I just dont know if they would give him up that easily


----------



## Your Answer (Jul 13, 2005)

You knew it was coming, you just didnt know when.

but Im here now and here to say AI is not going anywhere its not going to happen same thing year in year out and everytime ppl say well this year is different this year were trading him.

AI will stay a Sixer period!

hope i didnt dissapoint :biggrin:


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

Route I-76 said:


> You knew it was coming, you just didnt know when.
> 
> but Im here now and here to say AI is not going anywhere its not going to happen same thing year in year out and everytime ppl say well this year is different this year were trading him.
> 
> ...


 We'll wait and see this offseason, just like your Atlantic Division champion prediction.


----------



## Kunlun (Jun 22, 2003)

I wouldn't mind this trade, but I wouldn't want Harrington. If they could, like the above people have suggested if they put Williams or Smith in the deal then I would be willing to go with it.


----------



## Mattjb34 (May 10, 2005)

No way they will be give up Smith/Williams and 1st rounder. AI is just too much of a risk to give up that much young talent. Not only that but AI is on the downside of his career. In NBA trades you never get equal value for a superstar, don't expect that to change now. Jim O'Brien just said in one of his ESPN chats that AI probably wont be traded b/c no team would be willing to give more than "60 cents on the dollar" for AI. If we keep AI we will be condemned to mediocrity for another couple of years, thats why I would take a solid player like Harrington and a pick for Iverson to start the rebuilding process already.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

For the Atlanta Hawks, Allen Iverson isn't a risk.. the guy is a damn near guarantee. He wouldn't make them a championship contender, but one thing Sixers fans have to take into consideration when talking about trading Iverson is the fact that he'll make the Hawks a playoff caliber team. All they're team is missing is a player like him, and considering they haven't been winning for years now (and what they gave up for Joe Johnson) I think they honestly would pick up Iverson especially when you consider how he would boost their ticket sales.

Getting Marvin Williams or Josh Smith and a draft pick isn't equal value for Allen Iverson, it's not close that's another reason why I think it's not far fetched. On the otherhand taking Al Harrington is an ugly deal, because while you'll be bad there's nothing out of that trade that'll help you get out of the other side.


----------



## Mattjb34 (May 10, 2005)

Coatesvillain said:


> For the Atlanta Hawks, Allen Iverson isn't a risk.. the guy is a damn near guarantee. He wouldn't make them a championship contender, but one thing Sixers fans have to take into consideration when talking about trading Iverson is the fact that he'll make the Hawks a playoff caliber team. All they're team is missing is a player like him, and considering they haven't been winning for years now (and what they gave up for Joe Johnson) I think they honestly would pick up Iverson especially when you consider how he would boost their ticket sales.
> 
> Getting Marvin Williams or Josh Smith and a draft pick isn't equal value for Allen Iverson, it's not close that's another reason why I think it's not far fetched. On the otherhand taking Al Harrington is an ugly deal, because while you'll be bad there's nothing out of that trade that'll help you get out of the other side.


AI is far from a guarentee to do anything. Atlanta doesn't have a true center or point guard. AI doesn't solve either of those problems for them. I wouldn't pencil them in for a playoff spot with AI, either. Joe Johnson could be a possibility but I don't think they part with him unless they have to. Josh Smith was a absolute beast down the stretch. Williams is young guy with all the athletic talent in the world. They will give up Harrington and Childress long before they give up the other two. AI is older, his teams have been losing, and his antics on Fan Appreciation night is all bargaining power for the Hawks. The wildcard for the Sixers is the attendance draw like you said, but I don't think it's enough to swing us Smith/Williams. If we got Harrington and Pick, I wouldn't mind watching the Sixers next year. 

PG: Ollie or Salmons
SG: Iguodala
SF: Harrington
PF: Webber
C: Dalembert

Bench: Korver, Green, Hunter, 2 top 15 picks...

and you get some cap flexibility when Webber comes off the cap. 

DONT GET ME WRONG, I would def. rather have Williams or Josh Smith but don't think it's realistic.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

You don't think Iverson answers their point guard problem? Really?

People know I'm not the biggest Iverson fan, but I can't even co-sign with that one. I mean, really. The Hawks team is more built to compliment Iverson's strengths than the Sixers. He also provides them with someone else who can create their own shot, and getting him would alleviate pressure off of Joe Johnson.

For the most part fan appreciation night is over, it's mainly the reason the Sixers need to trade Iverson more than it's the reason for other teams to pass up getting him.

Also, remember the Hawks do have money to throw at a FA to play Center which would be more attractive if they had Iverson because it would speak volumes on how committed they are to winning. That move right there would change everything around, especially for Billy Knight who is sitting on the hotseat.

Iverson's getting older, but I've been expecting him to slow down the past two years and it hasn't happened, so I'm doubting it'll happen before his contract runs out.


----------



## Your Answer (Jul 13, 2005)

BEEZ said:


> We'll wait and see this offseason, just like your Atlantic Division champion prediction.


haha i know right boy did i look like a fool

I still believe we had the talent to win the division but we jus could not play the right way for some reason as much as i want to blame cheeks even he cant be blamed for the whole season

but im pretty confident about saying AI will stay i mean this stuff does happen every Trade deadline and every offseason, but if im wrong about this that would make me even more mad then losing any division title ill tell ya that much


----------



## Mattjb34 (May 10, 2005)

Coatesvillain said:


> You don't think Iverson answers their point guard problem? Really?
> 
> People know I'm not the biggest Iverson fan, but I can't even co-sign with that one. I mean, really. The Hawks team is more built to compliment Iverson's strengths than the Sixers. He also provides them with someone else who can create their own shot, and getting him would alleviate pressure off of Joe Johnson.
> 
> ...


1) Iverson's not a PG, they might be able to get by playing him as one but if you keep him on floor w/o another ballhandler they will struggle. His assists were up this year but all of those were off hand offs under the basket. He doesn't move the ball. 

2) I was using the Fan Appreciation night thing as a reason why the Hawks will probably not give up studs like Williams or Smith for a guy that disrespects that fans. Bargaining power basically. Its the reason why the Sixers want to move him AND also is part of the reason for AI's diminished value on the trade market.

3) If they trade for A.I. do they still have money for a top free agent center? I'm pretty sure Harrington is the only other player on their team that makes big money. Which is even more reason why he would be involved in the deal, so Atlanta can maintain that cap room.


----------



## The Effin One (Jul 22, 2005)

harrington's a free agent this year. they could just let him walk. if he's traded, it would be a sign and trade.

i still don't see where the "Iverson's not a point guard" opinion comes from. I guess he's not your traditional set up the offense and make pinpoint passes point guard, but if the point of a point guard is to set up the offense, Iverson does a great job of that. as i've said before, his offensive prowess still opens up a great deal for his teammates.

Iverson is exactly what the Hawks need, for the personel and business reasons Coatesvillain already stated. The Hawks haven't had an identity since they traded Dominique-trading Iverson would instantly give them a face for the franchise as far as marketting. It brings them even greater profits for the attendance issue. Hawks fans have become disenfranchised with the fact that they've been losers for so long, and a player of Iverson's caliber can spark a fans interest into thinkin they're moving in the right direction. Atlanta's also a very fairweather market-having a big name player that EVERYONE knows like Iverson would instantly attract people in a market where a star can make the difference. It would also boost road attendance, too, because everyone's going to want to see what the new look Hawks look like with Iverson on them. Not to mention Atlanta's one of the biggest markets in America, and I'm sure David Stern would love to have a lot of revenue coming out of there.

He'd instantly give Billy Knight some breathing room, and the Hawks instantly become playoff contenders, they could be looked at as another 'up and coming team of the future' in the NBA. It's obvious to me the NBA is looking for new teams and stars to build their marketting ploys around, and the Hawks could do that.

as a fan of AI, i like this trade. The Hawks would be a great place for Iverson to prove everyone who's doubted him wrong, and i'm positive he will. the hawks would get an instant boost and people in one of the biggest markets in America becomes a basketball town. it could be great for hte NBA overall.

however, as a fan of the Sixers, I still don't want to trade him. It's probably too late, though.


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

Childress and Al. Is that it?

Where do I sign up?


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

Mattjb34 said:


> 1) Iverson's not a PG, they might be able to get by playing him as one but if you keep him on floor w/o another ballhandler they will struggle. His assists were up this year but all of those were off hand offs under the basket. He doesn't move the ball.


Iverson isn't a pure point guard, but he definitely is a PG even though he scores. All of his assists were handoffs under the basket? So he's having 15 assist nights off of handoffs under the basket? I don't know man, Kyle Korver must've gotten good at the three point layup.



> 2) I was using the Fan Appreciation night thing as a reason why the Hawks will probably not give up studs like Williams or Smith for a guy that disrespects that fans. Bargaining power basically. Its the reason why the Sixers want to move him AND also is part of the reason for AI's diminished value on the trade market.


The Hawks need a winner, and they need an identity. Allen Iverson is both. Also even though I like Marvin Williams and Josh Smith neither of them are studs yet in this league.



> 3) If they trade for A.I. do they still have money for a top free agent center? I'm pretty sure Harrington is the only other player on their team that makes big money. Which is even more reason why he would be involved in the deal, so Atlanta can maintain that cap room.


Joe Johnson makes more than Al Harrington.


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

Mattjb34 said:


> 1) Iverson's not a PG, they might be able to get by playing him as one but if you keep him on floor w/o another ballhandler they will struggle. His assists were up this year but all of those were off hand offs under the basket. He doesn't move the ball.
> 
> 2) I was using the Fan Appreciation night thing as a reason why the Hawks will probably not give up studs like Williams or Smith for a guy that disrespects that fans. Bargaining power basically. Its the reason why the Sixers want to move him AND also is part of the reason for AI's diminished value on the trade market.
> 
> 3) If they trade for A.I. do they still have money for a top free agent center? I'm pretty sure Harrington is the only other player on their team that makes big money. Which is even more reason why he would be involved in the deal, so Atlanta can maintain that cap room.


 I read some of your posts and I doubt you even watch Sixers games at all


----------



## SirCharles34 (Nov 16, 2004)

Since I've been so busy the last 2 yrs, I don't get a chance to follow other teams or know that much about what's going on in the NBA outside the Sixers, so I can't say if Josh Smith and/or M. Williams is the answer, no pun intended. But I know 1 thing, AI will be traded. 

I am tired of hearing ppl say that we can't get good value for AI b/c he's on the downside of career or b/c of his fan appreciation day mishap. Believe me, other teams won't let that stop them from acquiring one of the talented players in the league, who they can market up and down Atlanta. 

I don't understand how a player averaging 33ppg is on the downside of his career? Please explain that one to me...


----------



## Your Answer (Jul 13, 2005)

alleninsf said:


> I am tired of hearing ppl say that we can't get good value for AI b/c he's on the downside of career or b/c of his fan appreciation day mishap. Believe me, other teams won't let that stop them from acquiring one of the talented players in the league, who they can market up and down Atlanta.
> 
> I don't understand how a player averaging 33ppg is on the downside of his career? Please explain that one to me...



Your totally right about that but Philly jus wont trade him not because they cant bc i dont think they will ever pull the trigger on an AI deal but like Beez said well jus have to wait until next season to find out the REAL TRUTH


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

Only way the Sixers don't trade Allen Iverson, is if they bring back Larry Brown.


----------

